# Programs to start designing stadiums



## GothicMatt2013 (May 19, 2013)

Where do i get a program to start building and designing my own stadium?


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

GothicMatt2013 said:


> Where do i get a program to start building and designing my own stadium?


Use sketchup, but use this thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330977&page=108


----------



## GothicMatt2013 (May 19, 2013)

Ok thanks, i dont know where to start on building one though as im a newbie to all this


----------

